# Have you met Caiman-Kun?



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

You folks dont really have a croc section.....and this one is the wildest 23 year association ever. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=a3h2...eature=related


----------



## kingkongkory (May 1, 2010)

that aint fair....


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

not a drop of water in site :devil:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

a bit harsh on the caiman TBH because of no water,but otherwise he looks quite happy.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

chandelierman said:


> not a drop of water in site :devil:


"site" - is that like "sight" in old money? :lol2:

:roll:


----------



## scarlettdecourcier (Mar 27, 2010)

Awww. There should totally be a croc section on here! :flrt:


----------

